
The coronavirus has nothing to do with Corona beer. Some people seem to think so - onetimemanytime
https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/business/2020/01/29/coronavirus-corona-beer-surges-on-google-trends-as-virus-spreads/4606997002/
======
tastroder
If you include sensible search term variations like "corona virus" or
"coronavirus", both terms proposed in the article vanish in insignificance:
[https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=today%201-m&ge...](https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?date=today%201-m&geo=US&q=coronavirus,corona%20virus,beer%20virus,corona%20beer%20virus)
The combination "corona beer virus" doesn't even have enough data to show a
breakdown. Some people think that the earth is flat, that doesn't make it a
good news story.

~~~
onetimemanytime
In sales even a relatively small percentage can make a difference.

